# meet FINN :)



## blakesmum (Oct 11, 2011)

please meet my new puppy called Finn, i think he is adorable. currently 4 week old yellow labrador retriever and i get to bring him 'home' in just over 4 weeks . so excited, i can hardly contain myself, can't wait for puppy cuddles and puppy breathe


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

what a sweetie :001_wub:


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

Oh my... Cutie..!
Those 4 weeks will fly by...! 
Make sure you get plenty of sleep.... That little scamp will keep you on your toes...!


----------



## branwen (Nov 27, 2013)

Awwww he is so cute 

I love the name Finn...but my name is Lynne so too confusing


----------



## ALcatrazbirdman (Feb 27, 2014)

Saw the thread heading and dashed into other room,my dog is called Finn ....thought he'd been dognapped !  The four weeks will soon pass ,you'll soon be competing for the sofa .:thumbup:


----------



## blakesmum (Oct 11, 2011)

thanks for the lovely comments


----------



## kateh8888 (Aug 9, 2011)

Cutie pie! Lots of fun times ahead


----------



## blakesmum (Oct 11, 2011)

Finn is home at last  it seems to have been a long time coming, and apart from a couple of sleepless nights he has settled in beautifully.


----------



## fifemute (May 30, 2012)

He looks a wee cracker


----------



## GRoberts (Feb 12, 2014)

Congratulations with your new Finn! He is as cute as adorable. Lovely!


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Very cute


----------



## Marnie and Frank (Apr 17, 2014)

Oh my god, heart melted! 
Congratulations on finding your new baby Finn


----------



## blakesmum (Oct 11, 2011)

many thanks on all the lovely comments  x


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

He looks so cute. xxx


----------

